# TT in hit-and-run



## Guest

:lol:

just got some good software for my digi camera


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good effort I bet Walace and Gromet are shitting them self :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good effort I bet Walace and Gromet are shitting them self :lol: :lol:


rofl


----------



## DXN

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good effort I bet Walace and Gromet are shitting them self :lol: :lol:


lol and morph

they'l certainly take more care crossing the road!


----------



## Guest

edit: NTL webspace now providing my uploads


----------



## slg

You need to get out more! 

Funny though :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## NykS5

I think its great! Particularly the bit at the end with him hanging out the window 

Does he have a name, this worm?


----------



## Guest

hehe - glad you like it

no name yet - any suggestions? :?:


----------



## NykS5

Hmmm....I will have a think


----------



## J55TTC

effing brilliant - I love it :lol:


----------



## NykS5

Could he be called QuattroWorm? Or is that a bit naff? :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I could think of an engine type that would be apt :roll:


----------



## Kell

I love those.

Gotta love old school technology. Out of interest - which camera do you have?


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> I love those.
> 
> Gotta love old school technology. Out of interest - which camera do you have?


The one i used must be the cheapest one available - i got it free (with tripod) when I signed up for WHICH? magazine for 3 months for 99p :wink: Its the software which came with it that does the "live cam mode + capture button" which makes it easy to make each frame - they only take about 3 minutes to make each animation from scratch!.... it saves each shot in a folder, open Adobe Image thingy which comes with Photoshop and bob's your uncle 8)

i think if i hook up my Sony CyberCam 5 megapixel camera to the software, it would make each animation well over 100mb each :?

i have another i was meant to post last night, but didnt have time (fell asleep watching the Italy match  ), but ill make some tonight

i dont know why the first one shows a white haze - must be Photobucket adjusting the size to 1MB 

watch this space


----------



## Kell

Ah right - so what's the software then?


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Ah right - so what's the software then?


cant remember what its called...(at work at the mo), but ill get the name of it tonight


----------



## ObiWan

Kell said:


> I love those.
> 
> Gotta love old school technology. Out of interest - which camera do you have?


I like your new big wheel pictures Kell :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kell said:


> Ah right - so what's the software then?


ArcSoft Photoimpression 4

and here's another one i did yesterday:









also edited the first 2 on page one of this thread if you have a look


----------



## Guest

NykS5 said:


> Could he be called QuattroWorm? Or is that a bit naff? :?


good start 

...or Mr Quattro .... or Mr Q 

we could have a vote if we get enough suggestions :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

How about TTrevor?


----------



## J55TTC

Quattrerpillar?


----------



## Guest

J55TTC said:


> Quattrerpillar?


----------



## Guest

whilst im waiting for the 2nd half of the Germany v Poland match:










or it may be best to right click and "save link as" if it looks jerky on here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/andy.karczewski/worm4.gif 3.45MB


----------



## Nem

They are *amzing* mate. Propperly rolling on the floor laughing!

Nick


----------



## janieb

aww I love these, they are incredible!


----------



## J55TTC

Keep em coming AndyRoo_TT


----------



## Guest

just a quick one :roll:










:lol:

"Save as" here if it looks jerky...
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/andy.karczewski/01.gif 976KB


----------



## Guest

still need a name for him/her. Suggestions so far have been:

QuattroWorm
Mr Quattro
Mr Q
TTrevor
Quattrerpillar


----------



## Leg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> still need a name for him/her. Suggestions so far have been:
> 
> QuattroWorm
> Mr Quattro
> Mr Q
> TTrevor
> Quattrerpillar


GiTT ?


----------



## Hev

I have tears in my eyes from laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:



Leg said:


> GiTT ?


Definately!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy

The small one in the last clip could be SplaTTered and the one that got run over in the clip before was obviously FlaTT Head :roll:


----------



## ResB

These are great. Very funny indeed. Not laughed like that for a while. 

We want more... 8)


----------



## janieb

I like the name Murphy


----------



## jonah

Very Good :lol:


----------



## Guest

we now have sound:


----------



## John C

Fab - love the blinking eyes in the splat, v funny.

Name...

Avus the worm


----------

